# Mini buffering problems



## honartvandelay (May 1, 2017)

I just "upgraded" to the Google Wifi (which sets up a wifi mesh) set up and now my mini is all messed up . Whereas before I had no problems now I frequently have problems watching recorded programs with constant buffering issues. I have an internet plan with 50 mbs, which I think should be enough to watch without issue (it was before the new wifi setup). Anyone have any thoughts on how I can fix this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

honartvandelay said:


> I just "upgraded" to the Google Wifi (which sets up a wifi mesh) set up and now my mini is all messed up . Whereas before I had no problems now I frequently have problems watching recorded programs with constant buffering issues. I have an internet plan with 50 mbs, which I think should be enough to watch without issue (it was before the new wifi setup). Anyone have any thoughts on how I can fix this?


What model TiVo is your host and how is it connected?


----------



## honartvandelay (May 1, 2017)

Roamio plus and it's connected via wifi.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo's official position... https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/TiVo-Mini-Setup


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

honartvandelay said:


> Roamio plus and it's connected via wifi.


I wish I could give you some personal experience, but I have a basic Roamio. Its internal wireless will not support a Mini. The symptom is an audio and video stutter. I have it using a wireless bridge to communicate with my router. My Mini is also on a wireless bridge. Neither is on the same floor as the router.

Like was posted: TiVo does not support wireless for a Mini. So I cheat.

Your internet speed is not a factor. I can disconnect my internet and still use the Mini.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo's official position... https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/TiVo-Mini-Setup


They should add another point to their disclaimer. The name of the Mini should be lower case. That way when you use TiVo Online, it won't be at the top of the device list. They use an ASCII sort.

No, I have no idea why they added the Mini to TiVo Online. That's dumb.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

honartvandelay said:


> .... now I frequently have problems watching *recorded programs* with constant buffering issues. I have an* internet plan with 50 mbs*, which I think should be enough to watch without issue (it was before the new wifi setup).


Your Internet connection rate doesn't factor into streaming recorded or live TV content to a Mini from its host DVR, a function that has a much higher bandwidth requirement than is typical for Internet streaming services (e.g. up to 20+Mbps vs sub-7 Mbps).

Some people have found wireless solutions to support Mini streaming (or MRS), but the recommended approach, if within reach, is to get all your TiVo devices connected to each other via wired Ethernet and/or MoCA (coax) connections.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> They should add another point to their disclaimer. The name of the Mini should be lower case. That way when you use TiVo Online, it won't be at the top of the device list. They use an ASCII sort.
> 
> No, I have no idea why they added the Mini to TiVo Online. That's dumb.


Yeah, adding the Minis to TiVo Online, absent any functionality such as a network remote control app, makes about as much sense as including all one's Minis at the bottom of the "My Shows" listing. But even if such functionality were available, the Minis should be filtered-out of lists associated with functions they lack.

Annoyed by this lack of detail in TiVo Online and the mobile apps, I recently renamed our devices using a "dvr.{Name}" and "mini.{Name}" convention, to group the DVRs and Minis separately.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

honartvandelay said:


> Whereas before I had no problems...


What *were* you using, previously, for networking your Roamio Plus and Mini(s)?


----------



## honartvandelay (May 1, 2017)

sorry I wasn't clear. My recollection is that my Roamio is connected to the mini via a Moca network but the Roamio is getting its Internet over wifi. Does that make sense? It was the same setup with the last router.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Your recordings don't come from the internet via the Roamio. They come from the Roamio. The fact that your Roamio gets guide data from the internet over wifi has no bearing on your Mini. The fact that your Roamio's only connection to your LAN is over wifi is the important part. The mesh apparently isn't providing an uninterrupted connection from your Roamio to your LAN. You need to go back to the way things used to be, or hardwire your Roamio (get a Moca bridge or power line adapters or run an ethernet cable to it).


----------



## honartvandelay (May 1, 2017)

If that was the culprit wouldn't the roamio be experiencing the same issues? It's not.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Because all your live and recorded TV is already on the Roamio. There is no wifi involved when you watch those on your Roamio. You'll have to do what I said to fix your problem.


----------



## goph27 (Sep 16, 2009)

Did you ever resolve this? I have a full moCA connection but just switched to Google mesh and now have constant buffering issues. I don't want to think it's Google but...


----------



## honartvandelay (May 1, 2017)

I didn't. I still have issues but they are less frequent. I have just resolved to live with it for now. I do think it's google that is the culprit. Let me know if you figure this out.


----------



## Lawl0rd (Oct 10, 2017)

goph27 said:


> Did you ever resolve this? I have a full moCA connection but just switched to Google mesh and now have constant buffering issues. I don't want to think it's Google but...


I'm experiencing the same issue over an Ethernet network: Roamio Plus connected to four Minis via Ethernet, Google Wifi router (mesh network with six of the Google devices).

For purposes of the TiVo configuration, nothing has changed except the main Google Router replacing a space ship looking Asus router (that couldn't extend wifi throughout my house, thus the switch to Google). Frequent disconnections from the Minis to the Roamio plus. Any solutions (absent spending a day returning to my prior setup and resetting wifi on my 30+ home-connected devices)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

So every Ethernet connection is direct from each device to an Ethernet port on the Google router?


----------



## Lawl0rd (Oct 10, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> So every Ethernet connection is direct from each device to an Ethernet port on the Google router?


Yes -- by way of a series of switches: Google output to 32 port switch, at each room Ethernet comes into 8 port switches, including one connection each for TiVo Mini.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

"Green" switches have been known to be problematic, and you may want to review if any of your switches may be introducing the IGMP Snooping issue.

See: Solution: Mini not able to stream or LiveTV from Bolt


----------



## Lawl0rd (Oct 10, 2017)

Lawl0rd said:


> Yes -- by way of a series of switches: Google output to 32 port switch, at each room Ethernet comes into 8 port switches, including one connection each for TiVo Mini.





krkaufman said:


> "Green" switches have been known to be problematic, and you may want to review if any of your switches may be introducing the IGMP Snooping issue.


Sorry, you're post is over my head. What's a "green" switch? I read a few explanations of "IGMP snooping," but have no idea whether my switches, listed below, would introduce either of these potential "green" or "snooping" problems (product names copied from Amazon):
(1) TP-Link 24-Port Gigabit Ethernet Rackmount Switch (TL-SG1024)
(2) TopLink 8-Port Gigabit Ethernet Desktop Switch - 10/100/1000 Mbps
(3) TP-LINK TL-SG105 5-Port 10/100/1000Mbps Desktop Gigabit Steel Cased Switch, IEEE 802.1p QoS, Up to 65% Power Saving


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The router could also have an IGMP Snooping setting that you may want to check for.


----------

